# Christmas Leg of Lamb and racks



## webowabo (Dec 23, 2012)

My Christmas Lamb
Started With a garlic/onion & s/p herb paste












IMAG1122.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






marinaded both leg and racks overnite wrapped in plastic












IMAG1127.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






I stuffed the boneless leg with Garlic, fresh rosemary and thyme sprigs, and onions slices s/p (forgot the after pic)












IMAG1123.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






re used the original stretchy string to rewrap it. into the smoker it went












IMAG1132.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






After 3.5 hours at 225 and rested for 45 mins... money!












IMAG1141.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






Put the racks in 1 hour and 15 mins before the leg would finish (I assumed around 3,5 hours) 












IMAG1147.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






My camera on my phone did no justice for these meats,  they where perfect med rare.. pink through out!












IMAG1145.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






.Thanks for looking. The Pesto marinade was soooooo garliciieee, it was wonderful.
I smoked on a propane smoker with Cherry and Mesq wood for the whole time. Family doesnt like lamb normally, I told the unknowing it was a "roast", I didnt lie did I :)


----------



## venture (Dec 23, 2012)

I have no clue?

Sounds like you need lots of thermometers.  That is how I go!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## aussie84 (Jan 19, 2013)

looks good.

here is something i am doing today,

will update posts as i go,

enjoy













burger comp 001.jpg



__ aussie84
__ Jan 19, 2013


















burger comp 002.jpg



__ aussie84
__ Jan 19, 2013


















burger comp 003.jpg



__ aussie84
__ Jan 19, 2013


















burger comp 004.jpg



__ aussie84
__ Jan 19, 2013






i think i will take those skewers out, i put them in to hold the lamb together while i tied it.

kevin


----------

